# Helppp - My Tory Burch flats are killing me :(



## naivete

I've been loving how comfortable these look forever (reva flats), I was on the waiting list for patent at Holt's but then decided to get a new pair from Ebay because I really wanted just plain leather and Holt's wasn't expecting a shipment of them.  They came, and I love them, but maybe my feet are too wide?  They don't hurt my toes at all, but they kill at the spot where the toe material joins at the side material, right near the bottom of the pinky toe there.  It just feels really, really tight right in that spot.

These are brand new, so I'm wondering, since these are the regular leather, do they stretch a bit wider?

I even heard to upsize half a size to avoid that pain, and I did, but it still hurts.
I really don't want to sell them, they're so cute and look like they have the potential of being amazingly comfy.


----------



## klng

Tory Burch flats hurt me too, even when I just try them on in the store.  And my feet are not even wide either.  I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo's Varina flats for comfort and style.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh no, I'm sorry!   I love, love my TB flats, and my leather ones are probably my comfiest out of every high end and otherwise flat I own (Lanvin, Ferragamo, Miu Miu, etc. etc.).  Maybe you could try throwing athletic socks on and stuffing your feet into the flats?  Leather has more give, so it's possible a few wears will help break 'em in too... and the sock trick might hasten that process.   Good luck... I hope they end up being comfy for you.


----------



## shallow-ish

I got a pair on sale and I love them, but I have exactly the same problem - and do not have wide feet.  I put a band-aid on when wearing them and it solves the problem.  Perhaps you could take them to a cobbler and get them stretched?


----------



## shimmerbrick

i agree. getting them stretched would be the best idea - everyone's feet fit differently i guess the revas were just slightly narrower for some of us.


----------



## Sara H.

I have a pair of Coach flats which kill my feet for no good reason but I found a solution though. Hue makes these little ped-like things which are really sleek so that if you're careful when putting them on, they won't show at all. I can't remember what they're called, I bought them at Macy's, but it makes my flats fit like a dream.


----------



## Edna

Tory Burch Revas tend to stretch out a LOT. I had a pair of black 8's that were fine when I first bought them, but stretched so much they'd slip off my feet. So I bought a 7.5 and those were perfect at first but now are a bit loose as well. They just need a little bit of breaking in. I agree with trying the sock trick that fiery suggested!


----------



## ci7h2ino4

I have a pair of the patent ones and they hurt a little bit too.  It's not that bad so i still wear them.
Perhaps you can get some padding to put in.


----------



## ColdSteel

Some people have reported problems with the patents. I didn't have any issues with mine, but I'd suggest stockings or padding yourself with band-aids until they're comfy. I hope this issue gets resolved. I couldn't live without my patent contrast revas!


----------



## peace43

I've worn my new Reva leather shoes twice and the second time was killing me!!!  I bought them big but they still hurt!  I think I will bring them to a shoe cobbler and have them stretched a bit in the toe area.  I got the mouse grey color and love them but I've never had shoes hurt so much!!!  (Beauty is pain!!!  LOL)


----------



## IStuckACello

I've owned two pairs of Revas, one leather and one patent. The leather I sized up a half size and they were still too narrow for my wide feet but I found that if I size up a whole size they go past the wide part and look okay. After stretching my leather ones they felt much better, however the back part got scruffed up really badly because they were too long for my feet. My patent pair kills my feet. Not to be all gross and talk about my feet but I swear those damn patent Revas have caused my bunioin ( I know, I know sorry taboo word) to grow! One day I wore them at work where I primarily stand for the whole 8 hours then I wore them for 5 hours after just shopping around and the next day my foot was swollen in the area. Pretty nasty. Hopefully you're not in the same situation I am in but I've talked to some coworkers and they went through the same thing with flats! I have since bought a pair of Converses bc I just can't take the pain from the patents.


----------



## ayla

My friend just wasn't able to wear the Revas - like the part where the medallion was just rubbed against her toes so much. Perhaps you are just one of the few that just find them really uncomfortable !


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have a ton of Revas and they were all tight initially, but as I wore them they stretched out.  The patent ones I can't wear because they hurt my feet too badly.  I bought my own shoe stretchers and tend to put those in my Revas overnight before wearing and it speeds up the breaking-in process.  HTH!


----------



## mommywithstyle

I own a few Tory Burch flats and the only ones that seem to be most comfortable are the Reese Ballet Flats and the Romy Flats.  I think it's the "scrunchy" type thing that goes around the foot part (sorry if that doesn't make sense) but I usually go for the "scrunchy" looking ones all around instead of just the "scrunchy" near the heel like the Reva. With my Revas, I stretched them with shoe stretchers. HTH!.


----------



## KittyKat65

I have 4 pairs of Revas in patent, pony and suede and they all stretched a little.  Revas are tricky because they are super comfy for some and painful for others.


----------



## crutcher

I bought the TB Revas in patent and they killed my feet...Returned them and instead found a pair of Tahari ballet flats which are perfect...I am not sure what TB did to the patent Revas but she needs to change her design...JMO
(Oh I don't have wide feet...)


----------



## ztainthecity

i have some that can be really painful if i havent worn then for a really long time, but with a few wears, they most def. stretch out i promise!


----------



## naivete

Thanks all!  I'm going to give it a few weeks, and if they don't I'll sell them.  The fact that I sized up 1/2 a size is bothering me too, because it may help with the comfort but it's too big and they keep sliding down, so I have to constantly stop and adjust them, and they fall right off if I'm going up or down stairs.  But I know with my wide feet, if I got my normal size they'd be too painful no matter what.

It's funny, but I have a .. too expensive shoe collection, and they all hurt.  The only pair of shoes I've ever gotten that were 100% comfortable, was a pair of 15$ american eagle argyle ballet flats that I got from Payless one day when my heels were really killing me.  They're so comfortable that I've worn them out, and can't find them, and none of the other AE flats work for me either.

I figured leather flats would be best because they're probably more accommodating, but these ones are just cut too trim I think.


----------



## AnneHathaway

Tory Burch flats kill my feet!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I keep hearing mixed things about this shoe, I realy like the way they look but am going to have to go in store and try a pair on before making a purchase. I buy practically everything online.


----------



## bubbleloba

Revas, especially the regular leathers ones, will stretch out a little after wear.  Definitely try wearing them with thick socks and walk around in the house - they should stretch out a bit.


----------



## peafleut

Foot Petals. Truly the best to happen for my feet! Here's the link: http://www.footpetals.com/shop/index.html. Good Luck!


----------



## PANda_USC

I have the same issue with Revas. I have 5 pairs and religiously wear them to work..gotta wear flats, but...just....does anyone have the problem of the back of the heel hurting? Torys seem to run true to size, but I feel the elastic part in the back pushes my foot forward and it hurts a lot..and I have wide feet too *OP*!! 

I miss the Tory Burch flats that had no elastic on the back..at least they didn't launch my foot further into the shoe...


----------



## carousel eyes

Try Band Aid Friction Block! It works wonders for any of my shoes. I was never a big heel wearer before I bought it because my toes would always rub and cause blisters about 30 mins into wearing them [esp. because I have really wide feet, considering my feet are so small]. But, I just lather the Friction Block all over my feet before putting my shoes on, concentrating on the toes and heels... it really is a miracle!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have these flats in regular leather and suede. Try using a shoe stretcher, and put padding where it rubs your feet. I got a new pair in the mail today from the Saks sale and I spent some time wearing them around the house in socks to stretch them out a bit. They will stretch out in time.


----------



## Rachel 1990

klng said:


> Tory Burch flats hurt me too, even when I just try them on in the store.  And my feet are not even wide either.  I prefer Salvatore Ferragamo's Varina flats for comfort and style.


----------



## Rachel 1990

lorihmatthews said:


> I have these flats in regular leather and suede. Try using a shoe stretcher, and put padding where it rubs your feet. I got a new pair in the mail today from the Saks sale and I spent some time wearing them around the house in socks to stretch them out a bit. They will stretch out in time.


----------



## Rachel 1990

carousel eyes said:


> Try Band Aid Friction Block! It works wonders for any of my shoes. I was never a big heel wearer before I bought it because my toes would always rub and cause blisters about 30 mins into wearing them [esp. because I have really wide feet, considering my feet are so small]. But, I just lather the Friction Block all over my feet before putting my shoes on, concentrating on the toes and heels... it really is a miracle!


----------



## Torybri

Great video and advice on how to comfortably wear your Tory's.  I'm lucky, most of my Revas are pretty comfy and only one pair has ever given me blisters.




Rachel 1990 said:


>


----------



## Tori0204

This is great!


----------



## marieski

The Revas were terribly uncomfortable for me, but the Minnie travel flat is a similar look and SO much fmore comfortable for me. Just a suggestion in case you end up returning but like the look!


----------



## Torybri

marieski said:


> The Revas were terribly uncomfortable for me, but the Minnie travel flat is a similar look and SO much fmore comfortable for me. Just a suggestion in case you end up returning but like the look!



My Revas certainly took some time to break in but once they were they felt comfy.  My Minnie's were comfy right out of the box and they are more comfy overall.


----------



## mimicry26

marieski said:


> The Revas were terribly uncomfortable for me, but the Minnie travel flat is a similar look and SO much fmore comfortable for me. Just a suggestion in case you end up returning but like the look!





Torybri said:


> My Revas certainly took some time to break in but once they were they felt comfy.  My Minnie's were comfy right out of the box and they are more comfy overall.



Any advice on the sizing for Minnie?
I wear chanel flats 37.5, ferragamo varina 7C, valentino rockstud flats 37.5, cole haan flats 7.5

Any advice would be great. 
Thank you


----------



## Torybri

I wish I wore the same size so I could tell you for sure what size you need.  I tried on a pair of size 42 Rockstuds flats and they fit perfect.  In the Minnies a 10.5 fits me perfect.  Sorry that not much help.  




mimicry26 said:


> Any advice on the sizing for Minnie?
> I wear chanel flats 37.5, ferragamo varina 7C, valentino rockstud flats 37.5, cole haan flats 7.5
> 
> Any advice would be great.
> Thank you


----------



## angelphilipus

OMG I also just bought a pair of preloved Reva in snakeskin printed leather and the moment I put my feet on, it hurts so bad! On the exact same area you mentioned, just right below my pinky toe. I didn’t size up as I tried the Minnie in US 7 at the store and own a pair of their wedges in the same size, and they both fit me perfectly. So I thought it’d be the same with Reva. Guess the leather is too stiff or it’s just their design that’s meant to hurt all dem feet lol. I usually put some Vaseline on that area or cover it with band aids. Usually it works but I still want them to be comfy without much efforts cuz they’re so cute


----------



## Chel1

naivete said:


> I've been loving how comfortable these look forever (reva flats), I was on the waiting list for patent at Holt's but then decided to get a new pair from Ebay because I really wanted just plain leather and Holt's wasn't expecting a shipment of them.  They came, and I love them, but maybe my feet are too wide?  They don't hurt my toes at all, but they kill at the spot where the toe material joins at the side material, right near the bottom of the pinky toe there.  It just feels really, really tight right in that spot.
> 
> These are brand new, so I'm wondering, since these are the regular leather, do they stretch a bit wider?
> 
> I even heard to upsize half a size to avoid that pain, and I did, but it still hurts.
> I really don't want to sell them, they're so cute and look like they have the potential of being amazingly comfy.


My flats hurt my feet too,so disappointing...I really want to love them


----------

